
World's First 3D Webcam Tested - nreece
http://crave.cnet.co.uk/gadgets/0,39029552,49303012,00.htm
======
jacquesm
utter rubbish, I had 3D webcams in '98.

That cnet hasn't seen them yet does not mean they didn't exist.

You can still download the software from various download sites, search for
truetech webcam.

